# Anybody Attending the Rapid City or Springfield, IL shows?



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if I ever posted one of her win pics...bc I took a pic of it on my phone and finally downloaded it to my computer  Not the best...but oh well


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe this will b bigger!


----------

